# Flooding on Kauai [Merged]



## Almond123 (Apr 15, 2018)

I hope everyone there is safe...

://www.thegardenisland.com/2018/04/14/hawaii-news/kuhio-highway-closed-overnight-from-hanalei-to-haena/


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 15, 2018)

Scary stuff!  Stay safe, everyone!

Dave


----------



## silentg (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes I heard From my cousin who lives in Hawaii. Scary weather!


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2018)

I heard at one point it was 27 inches of rain in 24 hours. Things can get very bad quickly with numbers like that.

They are working on the roads with mudslides and hope to have them ready by the time they reopen the Hanalei bridge.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 15, 2018)

Our friends just got home 2 nights ago after spending a week in Princeville followed by a 2nd week at Lihue.  Even when they were there weather was so bad that they stayed mostly indoors towards the end of their stay.


----------



## klpca (Apr 15, 2018)

Yikes. That sounds awful. Those poor people.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 15, 2018)

We’re here on Kauai, staying at the Marriott Kauai Beach Resort. Weather report this evening said Hanalei has had 20.7 inches (!!) of rain in the past 24 hours. We were planning to enjoy dinner up at the St. Regis in Princeville last night, but decided to stay close. It was a good decision. The Wailua Bridge (the bridge just south of Kapa’a near the Coco Palms) was closed and remains closed at this writing.

More rain is on the way tonight, but forecast is for clearing beginning tomorrow.

We’re headed home tomorrow and do not anticipate problems getting out.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2018)

Letter from Kauai Beach Villas Mgr:

Hi Denise, 
You may have been reading about some localized flooding on the island of Kauai due to heavier than normal rainfall in the past few days.

We wanted to let you know that Kauai Beach Villas is open and we have some minor clean-up underway now that the rain has subsided.

If you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to call us at (888) 477-6967. You can also find updates on our website and on Facebook.

Warm regards,
Clinton Owen
_General Manager_​


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 16, 2018)

This is incredible! (Sorry for the commercial at the beginning of the video.  Wait for it to finish.)

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/clip/14278081/new-footage-shows-the-devastation-at-hanalei-pier

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 16, 2018)

I’ve been watching some videos on YouTube. Waters are starting to recede. I’m sure we’ll see some damage while we’re there in 17 days.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 16, 2018)

Did you notice the sand piled up out by the far end of the pier?  You can walk around out there right now.  Incredible video.

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes, I saw video of the buffalo that got loose walking around out there, unreal.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 17, 2018)

It was pretty bad in Hanalei, which is like the bottom of the geographical bowl on the North Shore of Kauai. Here's the story:
*Record-Breaking Rains Devastated Kauai's Hanalei Bay This Weekend*

*It rained more than 28 inches within 24 hours in the popular vacation spot.*





by LYNDSEY MATTHEWS
APR 16, 2018
5.4k




GETTY IMAGESINSTAGRAM
Record-breaking rains in Hawaii caused widespread devastation on the north shore of Kauai over the weekend, damaging property and stranding tourists in the Hanalei Bay and Princeville areas of the island.

With over 28 inches of rain in 24 hours in Hanalei, Hawaii Governor David Ige issued an emergency proclamation for the region. Flash flood warnings were also issued throughout Kauai on Sunday, April 15.

View image on Twitter





NWSHonolulu

✔@NWSHonolulu
https://twitter.com/NWSHonolulu/status/985707524811784193

Flash Flood Warning continues for Lihu'e HI, Kalaheo HI, Hanama'ulu HI until 7:45 PM HST

7:32 PM - Apr 15, 2018


2

See NWSHonolulu's other Tweets
Twitter Ads info and privacy


Take a look at these before and after scenes from Kauai.

*BEFORE*




GETTY IMAGES
*AFTER*
View image on Twitter





Barry Taylor@eminiwatch
https://twitter.com/eminiwatch/status/985589457163177984

Hanalei Kauai 8am 15Apr18. Flooded after 28 inches of rain in 24 hours. #Kauai #Hanalei

11:43 AM - Apr 15, 2018


27

34 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy


*BEFORE*




GETTY IMAGES
ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW
*AFTER*





*BEFORE*




GETTY IMAGES
*AFTER*






Hawaii DOT@DOTHawaii
https://twitter.com/DOTHawaii/status/985686851557052416

Kauai #hitraffic update: This is new video of Hanalei Bridge. The water level has reached 14.6 feet. Kuhio Hwy remains closed in the both directions. Avoid the area.

6:10 PM - Apr 15, 2018


27

44 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy


According to the Hawaii DOT, the water level this weekend reached 14.6 feet at one point underneath the Hanalei Bridge. Because of this and multiple landslides, the Kuhio Highway—the main road into Princeville and Hanalei—will remain closeduntil the Kauai Emergency Management Agency can declare it safe, effectively cutting off the region from the rest of the island until further notice.

There have been no injuries reported yet, but a herd of buffalo from a local farm were swept out into the bay after their paddock flooded. Luckily, several locals herded at least one of the frightened animals back to shore.

ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW
People’s homes weren’t as lucky, however. Dozens of houses were damaged or flooded by the rains.

So far, the Red Cross has opened three shelters to accommodate victims who have been displaced by the flood. Forty people, who were mostly tourists, were stranded at the Red Cross shelter at Hanalei Elementary School on Sunday, where they ran out of food and water during the storm.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 17, 2018)

Some of my facebook friends lives in Kapa'a. Here was Wailua Falls.

https://www.facebook.com/bethanycom...55924041381/10216155912961104/?type=3&theater

Bill


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 17, 2018)

Here is a CNN report on the rainfall, damage. For those familiar with Hanalei, scroll down to look at the overhead shot of the shopping center in the middle of Hanalei.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 17, 2018)

I know at least one Tugger (WalnutBaron) was on Kauai during the storm. Anybody else? Are you ok?

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2018)

easyrider said:


> Some of my facebook friends lives in Kapa'a. Here was Wailua Falls.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bethanycom...55924041381/10216155912961104/?type=3&theater
> 
> Bill



This looks like Opeakaka falls.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 17, 2018)

slip said:


> This looks like Opeakaka falls.



It is.  I wonder what Wailua Falls looked like during all this?  Like a baby Niagara, I'll bet.

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> It is.  I wonder what Wailua Falls looked like during all this?  Like a baby Niagara, I'll bet.
> 
> Dave



It did. I saw some video on that one too.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 17, 2018)

Very sad.

Here's a tip for anyone watching the video or in a similar situation.

See the downed powerlines and underground cables?  That means danger.  Walking and standing on wet ground next to exposed cables and downed powerlines is always dangerous.  Yes, they are off (you think) but what happens if power is restored unintentionally or by damage?  Poof. 

Also, flood waters around such destruction are often teeming with bacteria and harmful toxins.  Really stay away from the flood waters.

Be careful out there in HI!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 17, 2018)

slip said:


> This looks like Opeakaka falls.



Yes, it looks like it. I had the river right but the waterfall wrong I guess.

Bill


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 19, 2018)

My thoughts and prayers go out to all on Kauai who have lost their homes and those who had to evacuate.  What a dreadful situation.  My granddaughter is heading to Maui at the end of this month.  Has anyone heard what the situation is on Maui in regard to rain or flooding?  Please let me know if you are there or if you heard anything.  Thank you.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm not in Hawaii now, but to the best of my knowledge, the flooding on Maui is insignificant compared to Kauai. I think a few roads in Kihei are still washed out/closed, but nothing significant.  I think 30 is closed 3 miles east of Lahaina, but there's a detour.

I'm sure that some north shore/Hana Highway roads/bridges are interesting, but Maui did ok.

God bless the people on north shore Kauai though.... they are suffering.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2018)

Michael Coley is on Kauai right now.  He said there were a few days of rain, so probably not as bad as the last floods were.  He posted a picture on FB of his family enjoying shave ice yesterday.  I will ask him about the flooding.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 19, 2018)

Here's the latest on the flooding, road closures, brown water warnings, and other highlights from the torrential rain of last weekend on the North Shore of Kauai.


----------



## flindberg (Apr 19, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Here's the latest on the flooding, road closures, brown water warnings, and other highlights from the torrential rain of last weekend on the North Shore of Kauai.


Thanks for this!


----------



## taterhed (Apr 19, 2018)

Maui (Government) has an official site with closings and advisories, I didn't include it because there are currently no closings or advisories for Maui....except for the NWS flooding/rain advisory for the State of Hawaii.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 20, 2018)

Some years ago we stayed at a timeshare in Princeville for a week in April. All week winds were 45 mph sustained with 60 mph gusts. Driving rain impaired visibility and there was dense fog. Not interested in ever going to Hawaii in April...and now this week with 32 inches  of rain in 24 hours...yikes...it's bad there!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 20, 2018)

Carol C said:


> Some years ago we stayed at a timeshare in Princeville for a week in April. All week winds were 45 mph sustained with 60 mph gusts. Driving rain impaired visibility and there was dense fog. Not interested in ever going to Hawaii in April...and now this week with 32 inches  of rain in 24 hours...yikes...it's bad there!



I agree it's awful weather, but it's also EXTREMELY rare to have this sort of thing happen to this degree.

Dave


----------



## Carol C (Apr 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I agree it's awful weather, but it's also EXTREMELY rare to have this sort of thing happen to this degree.
> 
> Dave


Lets' hope it stays "extremely rare" and not a new normal due to climate change. Kaui's Congressional rep Tulsi Gabbard has put out a call for monetary donations for relief efforts.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 23, 2018)

Carol C said:


> Some years ago we stayed at a timeshare in Princeville for a week in April. All week winds were 45 mph sustained with 60 mph gusts. Driving rain impaired visibility and there was dense fog. Not interested in ever going to Hawaii in April...and now this week with 32 inches  of rain in 24 hours...yikes...it's bad there!



Your experience a few years ago and what has happened this year in Hawaii in April is contrary to the historical weather data for Hawaii in April.  In April on average Honolulu gets about 1 inch of rain which is less than 1/2 the amount that it gets in the winter months.  We are usually in Honolulu during the winter months and we have been there this April and have never experience so much rain while we are there.  We have no car so that the constant rain has put a hamper on our outdoor activities since we usually walk or bus to everything.  It has rained just about every day either during the day or at night.  It rained again tonight.  Those people who are in denial about global warming need to wake up and recognize the fact that something is different in the weather and that the oceans are rising whether it is global warming or just screwed up weather patterns.  It is happening!


----------



## Carol C (Apr 23, 2018)

I feel really awful about island nations that will be wiped out if the seas keep rising. Kauai is part of the USA (for better or worse) and FEMA will help with disasters there. But places like Tuvalu come to my mind, and they have even had to move ancestral graves as the sea swamps them with every big storm. Yes I too believe in undeniable science...all indicators point to rapid climate change happening NOW.


----------



## meatsss (Apr 24, 2018)

I think you’re confusing weather with climate. Freak storms happen. It wasn’t all
that many years that rains caused a dam to break near Hanalei. Current science isn’t showing any rapid rise in sea levels. Climate change occurs over much longer periods of time.


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2018)

It wasn’t that many years ago when it was the opposite and all the islands were in a severe drought.


----------



## controller1 (Apr 24, 2018)

slip said:


> It wasn’t that many years ago when it was the opposite and all the islands were in a severe drought.



For 10 of the past 12 years, the drive from Kahului airport to the Ka'anapali Beach area was Pacific Ocean on one side and dry brown vegetation on the other side.  The last two years that dry brown vegetation has been a lush green!


----------



## meatsss (Jul 10, 2018)

Any update on the conditions in Hanalei? We'll be there next month, staying down in Poipu, but always like a day going to Hanalei and Ka'a beach.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2018)

The road to Hanalei is fine - but the road past it (to Ke'e) will be closed for approximately 3 months - the last schedule that I saw said it would open in October, although it may open in increments before then.


----------



## Blues (Jul 10, 2018)

meatsss said:


> Any update on the conditions in Hanalei? We'll be there next month, staying down in Poipu, but always like a day going to Hanalei and Ka'a beach.



Just got back.  Everything up to Hanalei is back to normal.  But the road is closed from Hanalei Bay to the end of the road at Ke'e.  We took a boat trip from Anini to the Na Pali coast and back.  You could see major slipouts all along that road.  And you could see construction taking place.  I think it will be a long time until the entire road is open again.  Google maps says end of the year, but I think that's just a placeholder.  And probably optimistic.

But, as I said, everything else is pretty normal.

ETA - Denise, it looks like we crossed while posting.  Where did you hear October?  Sounds very optimistic to me.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2018)

I saw a published work schedule online, and it said October - have no idea if it is accurate.

Is the road to the Hanalei Pier open now?  It was washed out and needed major repairs:


----------



## Blues (Jul 11, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Is the road to the Hanalei Pier open now?  It was washed out and needed major repairs:



You know, although we went to Hanalei Beach several times, we never wandered as far as the pier.  So I don't know.


----------



## KevinB (Jul 11, 2018)

The road to Hanalei pier is only open for locals.We parked at the northern end of Hanalei beach and walked the beach, we were there last week. Some of the houses on the southern end of Hanalei beach are in very bad shape. Its a shame, such a beautiful area.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 11, 2018)

Ah darn, we’re going at the end of August and Tunnels Beach is our favourite!


----------

